# meteoalarm e IPMA não concordam?



## jcboliveira (8 Abr 2016 às 21:39)

Os avisos do IPMA estão em amarelo no Porto mas o meteoalarm está em verde. Afinal quem manda?


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2016 às 21:46)

Os avisos do IPMA começam dia 10. O MeteoAlarm mostra para hoje e amanhã, que é dia 8 e 9...


----------



## jcboliveira (8 Abr 2016 às 21:51)




----------

